# Rabbit abandoned on a city bus



## Becknutt (Dec 20, 2007)

It's a dog's life when you're a rabbit left on a bus


By Kate Mason 


UNWANTED pets have traditionally been abandoned along with the festive wrapping paper.

But with Christmas still days away the area's biggest animal charity is already struggling to cope with scores of abandoned pets.

Among the discarded animal now being looked after at the RSPCA's Bawtry centre are a rabbit left on a bus and two cats found in a cardboard box at the side of a main road.

The giant rabbit was found last Saturday on a bus by a conductor who contacted the RSPCA to say someone had left it. It is now waiting to be re-homed.

The kittens were brought into the Bawtry centre by a woman who witnessed the cardboard box, with the kittens inside, being thrown from a van while driving along a busy stretch of Bawtry Road. 

She had to swerve to avoid it and after inspecting the box and realising something was moving inside she took it into the RSPCA centre, where they discovered the two frightened kittens.

Alison Pring, animal care manager at Bawtry, said: "The lady was clearly shaken up, she didn't know what was in the box when she brought them in, she didn't dare look as she wasn't sure if they were alive or dead."

Alison added: "It's really hitting us hard already, we are tearing our hair out at the minute, we've got animals everywhere. It's just as bad in the run up to Christmas as it is after but I wouldn't advise anybody to give a pet as a gift at Christmas as a lot of the time they are unwanted."

Mark Evans, RSPCA chief veterinary adviser, explained that several reasons are thought to be behind the appearance of so many unwanted pets in the winter.

He said: "It could be that people don't want to take their dog out for walks in the dark, or they don't want their cat with tummy trouble bothering them when the in-laws come round for Christmas. 

"The rise in numbers over the summer also suggests that perhaps some people try to re-home th 
eir animals before they go on holiday.

"Whatever the reason, it's very sad. A pet is a responsibility for its entire life and if people aren't able to take on that responsibility, we'd rather they didn't take on the pet in the first place."

The charity's animal centre managers do not think that animals abandoned in January are necessarily unwanted Christmas presents. 

They believe that it takes a while longer for the novelty to wear off, with March being the time when most appear at centres.

If anyone wishes to adopt either the rabbit or the kittens, or other animals at the centre, or would like to volunteer to work at the centre, candidates must be 18 or over, contact (01302) 719790. 

The centre is also in need of blankets for the animals and anyone wishing to donate bedding should send it to Animal Centre, Great North Road, Bawtry, Doncaster, South Yorkshire, DN10 6DE.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 20, 2007)

THEY THREW THE CATS OUT OF A MOVING CAR???????????? They left the rabbit on a BUS???? 

What the heck is wrong with people??? Someone should putTHEM in a box and drop them out of a moving car. 

Is there no end to the cruelty? :sad:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 20, 2007)

And people wonder why we love our animals so much? Is it maybe, possibly because they would never act the way some humans do??????


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 20, 2007)

*pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote: *


> And people wonder why we love our animals so much? Is it maybe, possibly because they would never act the way some humans do??????


:yeahthat:I couldn't agree more.


----------



## okiron (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow...just wow...

I'm not encouraging it but...if you really don't want your animals anymore...you could just take them to the shelter and say you found them on the streets. No surrender fees and no animals getting thrown out of moving cars.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 20, 2007)

*okiron wrote: *


> Wow...just wow...
> 
> I'm not encouraging it but...if you really don't want your animals anymore...you could just take them to the shelter and say you found them on the streets. No surrender fees and no animals getting thrown out of moving cars.



Absolutely! Doing that is way better than what these morons did! Sorry for the nasty language, but I just see RED when stuff like this happens. And we're supposed to be the most intelligent creatures in the universe.....:rant::soapbox

I'll get off the soapbox now!!!! Have a good day, everyone.


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 20, 2007)

the thought of leaving nemo on a bus to die or thrown out of my car window in a box makes me feel sick inside.

:vomit:


----------



## pla725 (Dec 21, 2007)

http://www.thestar.co.uk/doncaster/It39s-just-the-ticket-as.3608539.jp

Check out the size of the rabbit. I wonder if they previous owner just could not take care of the rabbit anymore. But to leave it on a bus?


----------



## TK Bunnies (Dec 21, 2007)

What a horrible thing to do!!! The bus was very sad, but the kitens in the box was just plain discusting! How can some one be so mean?!?!:grumpy:

That's one big bun!! Very cute!


----------



## EileenH (Dec 22, 2007)

Whoa! Is that girl just really small, or could that rabbit be that big?

People just stink. I don't know that person can sleep at night. 
But as I tell my bunny Gulliver all the time, I'm glad the stinky people who didn't want him didn't just keep him, because now he's in a place where he is appreciated every day, whereas clearly he wasn't before.

I hope that guy finds a great home, but I know it'll be hard to find someone who can accomodate a bun that big:hearts


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 22, 2007)

My brother lives on a farm alongside the turnpike. People dump animals off on him all the time. He he was just coming out of the barn one day when a truck drove past his house and threw a cat out the window. Never slowed down. Matt when to see if the cat was alright and the little orange tabby was scared to death, but he and Matt became fast friends. Matt's mum said ''no...no more cats, we have enough barn cats.''

Just then the tabby came out of the barn carrying a huge rat.

"Alright he can stay."

Soon after it was discoveredthat the tabby had FIA. The vet gave him a few months to live. The cat lived another 3-4 years.


----------

